# Is Shipping Safe?



## Tank12

Hi, Is receiving a package pretty safe if shipped domesticly?..I keep hearing stories of people getting busted when getting packages sent to them. Is this bull, or for real. Has anyone ever had a problem receiving anything before. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## LITTLEME

I've Order 5 Times From Two Different Sources One Domestic And One Overseas. No Problems. (knock On Wood)


----------



## recess

Tank12 said:
			
		

> Hi, Is receiving a package pretty safe if shipped domesticly?..I keep hearing stories of people getting busted when getting packages sent to them. Is this bull, or for real. Has anyone ever had a problem receiving anything before. Please let me know. Thanks



Invest in a P.O. Box. Most suppliers will not require a signature. If you get a letter in your box requiring a signature - contact your supplier to see if one was required. In not - then don't sign for them.

International shipping will have a tracking number - you can track it through entry into the U.S. If customs looks at it you can see that it has been held up. 

Either way - don't sweat it.


----------



## Tank12

*Domestic*

Most of it is from UGL domestic shipping. Only one international and theres no signiture required..


----------



## ORACLE

Domestic is pretty safe....not completely but you shouldn't run into any problems unless your source isnt that reliable.  International is obviously a little bit more riskier because of customs and so on.  I wouldn't sweat it


----------



## Tank12

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, I didn't think it was a big deal, Im not getting 10 huge packages..


----------



## Freejay

I belive if you order international, and coustoms siezes the package, they mail you a letter.  I have never had it happen though.


----------



## kell11

Tank12 said:
			
		

> Hi, Is receiving a package pretty safe if shipped domesticly?..I keep hearing stories of people getting busted when getting packages sent to them. Is this bull, or for real. Has anyone ever had a problem receiving anything before. Please let me know. Thanks



answer-Safe.
Busted?-"stories".unless youre the sender and you announce it.
never a problem(Indeed.Knock on wood)
This is excluding of course the remote possibilty you trip and break your neck on the way to your mailbox...oops


----------



## trouble

Here is what I don't get;  aren't law enforcement agencies tracking the list of sites you offer in your steroid souce section?  If they are, doesn't that make it easy pickings to bust whoever is ordering from these sites?


----------



## ORACLE

trouble said:
			
		

> Here is what I don't get;  aren't law enforcement agencies tracking the list of sites you offer in your steroid souce section?  If they are, doesn't that make it easy pickings to bust whoever is ordering from these sites?



Would Anasci offer the information to the paid members just to have them later on prosecuted?  Highly unlikely my friend.  Are you a paid member?  Everything is safe.


----------



## steve0085

trouble said:
			
		

> Here is what I don't get;  aren't law enforcement agencies tracking the list of sites you offer in your steroid souce section?  If they are, doesn't that make it easy pickings to bust whoever is ordering from these sites?



The way I see it is that the only way they could bust ya is by tracking you through the source, and the sources have it in their best interest to not be traced and do everything they can to not be traced.  In essence, ordering from a source with a good rep is much safer than trying to get gear from "the big guy" in the  gym or some dude that can get you 10cc's of test for 10 bucks.


----------



## kriskronie

hey i have a question are the domestic suppliers just as good as international and . if they seize ur package do you get in trouble or what?


----------



## STEELADDICTION

kriskronie said:
			
		

> hey i have a question are the domestic suppliers just as good as international and . if they seize ur package do you get in trouble or what?



The differences between domestic ond over seas is basically shipping time, customs Vs no customs, typically lower prices ordering over seas and shipping prices.  As far as are they both just as good, that all depends on the source.  What brands do they carry?  What kind of a selection do they have?  Prices?  How they package their shipments?  Quality of products?  Are they a respected source with good feedback?  Do they communicate order and delivery time well.  Will they re-ship if products are seized or damaged?Sales and specials and so on.  If you haven't joined yet to get full site access, get movin!!  It's the best money you'll ever spend.  

Oh as for do you get in trouble if package is seized, yes, you will get 1 spankin for every product you order!


----------



## tee

kriskronie said:
			
		

> if they seize ur package do you get in trouble or what?



Depends. You can get a seizure letter from Customs asking if you want to claim the package, or they can try to set you up to accept delivery of the package and arrest you.


----------



## SandMan-WES

try to stay domestic i have had 5 orders international and 2 seizures,,, i got 2 letters now from customs and they say you can ask for court approval for release or just say F-IT and they will destroy it,,, my poor pink thais are on the way to the fire pit... o well,,, i have a better domestic way now.....


----------



## hammeranvil

*good man*

keep it domestic homie,  not worth the risk.  no juice in jail.


----------



## Socaloutlaw

*is shipping safe*

i dont know if i am out of line but the question pertains to this topic.

why do sources use the US postal service instead of FedEX or UPS (a private carrier).

isn't it riskier to use the government?

private carriers dont care what you ship they only want the revenue.  any input?


----------



## DinK

Socaloutlaw said:
			
		

> i dont know if i am out of line but the question pertains to this topic.
> 
> why do sources use the US postal service instead of FedEX or UPS (a private carrier).
> 
> isn't it riskier to use the government?
> 
> private carriers dont care what you ship they only want the revenue.  any input?




With the USPS standard ground there isn't much of a paper trail left behind, With those private carriers there is alot more paper work trails left behind when you send something.


----------



## AKAPITBULL

Its usually ok!  
But theirs always a RISK when it go,s through customs!
Its basiclly a judgement call and go with your gut feeling!

All the sources here have proved themsevles so I wouldn,t worry on that end too much!


----------



## JoshF56

does everyone have it shipped to a po box?


----------



## Socaloutlaw

*is it safe to ship*

hey Dink thaks for the reply that makes sense.


----------



## MOPAR1122

*re: shipping*

hey bud, most of the time shipping goes through without a hitch i have ordered overseas 4 times and haven't had a problem yet. and you prolly won't as long as your source takes care of the packing the right way. and i always ship to a home address ( not always mine) but to a home address.

   good luck,,


----------



## MR .T

Couriers like DHL don't ship to PO box. It goes to your house.


----------



## swollen

so as long as you dont accept the package then there is nothing really that they can do to you just for ordering it?  So if it doesnt require a signature then it should be pretty safe?


----------



## MR .T

swollen said:
			
		

> so as long as you dont accept the package then there is nothing really that they can do to you just for ordering it?  So if it doesnt require a signature then it should be pretty safe?




If the package requires no signature it is very safe because there is no way the fuzz will be waiting at the PO to bust a guy for a few viles etc.


----------



## ORACLE

alway know who you deal with and make sure they have a good reputation then you'll never have to worry about it.


----------



## MR .T

lots of good sources in the member section


----------



## swollen

okay maybe this is another newbie question, but how do i know that when i order from a source that im not actually ordering from some law enforcement agency themselves doing a sting operation or something?  Because I know that if you ship anything usps ground that dont require a signature then there is very little risk, unless the source you are ordering from is bad.  then you might have problems.


----------



## kell11

swollen said:
			
		

> okay maybe this is another newbie question, but how do i know that when i order from a source that im not actually ordering from some law enforcement agency themselves doing a sting operation or something?  Because I know that if you ship anything usps ground that dont require a signature then there is very little risk, unless the source you are ordering from is bad.  then you might have problems.



28 replies below this question and the answer is there about 3 times.
The FBI is not a source here


----------



## ORACLE

kell11 said:
			
		

> 28 replies below this question and the answer is there about 3 times.
> The FBI is not a source here



oh shit no wonder why when i order something from there site i never receive anything except some confidential letters asking for a signature...I wonder what those letters said.


----------



## swollen

Not sure what that means, is it sarcasm?


----------



## DecaDude

Don't sign for anything, and, when you receive it in the mail act pleasantly surprised.

What you're doing is illegal, there's always going to be an element of risk.  Reduce the risk, go big or go home.... (he he)


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

swollen said:
			
		

> Not sure what that means, is it sarcasm?



You have to learn to ignore Oracle every now and again.  lol.  He was just making a joke.  If you order from a source that is in the source section here at ANASCI, you will never have to worry about it being a fed.  All are safe here.


----------



## swollen

would it be best to ship to home address or a p.o. box?  and would the p.o. box be large enough to hold packages?


----------



## BiggerISBetter

swollen, PO Boxes are like what I keep telling myself about penises, "size doesn't matter."

If the pkg doesn't fit, the USPS will leave an "attempted delivery" slip in the box. You then take the slip and present it at the counter and the nice man goes and gets your pkg. 

What I am wondering is if the source uses FedEx, United Parcel or someone else, the USPS isn't going to accept delivery to their/your PO Box from a competing delivery service. so you wasted time and money renting a PO Box, no?


----------



## swollen

yeah but if you get a delivery slip and have to go get it at the counter they then require a signature, right?  I dont know?


----------



## MR .T

You don't have to sign for a parcel if no signature is required.


----------



## kell11

MR .T said:
			
		

> You don't have to sign for a parcel if no signature is required.


Thats poetry Mr T.  



...Im sorry I can't help it.Im just sick this way


----------



## kell11

swollen said:
			
		

> yeah but if you get a delivery slip and have to go get it at the counter they then require a signature, right?  I dont know?


NO.


----------



## MR .T

thanks for reiterating Kell


----------



## kell11

MR .T said:
			
		

> thanks for reiterating Kell


you mean retarderating? Sorry,Im done-


----------



## MR .T

kell11 said:
			
		

> you mean retarderating? Sorry,Im done-



Someone has to do it. If I didn't how would you sneak in the normal smartass remarks? lol


----------

